# Are his legs supposed to look like this?



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a puppy almost 5 months old. This is the first GSD I've ever owned so I dont know, but are his hind legs supposed to be like pointing towards each other like this?
































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's referred to as being 'cow hocked' and while it isn't desirable it can be common in young dogs. Hopefully he will grow out of it.

I would contact the breeder and ask them if the other puppies are showing signs of this.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Is there anyway I could help improve his legs or help him out grow this? Or is this a whatever happens, happens situation?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

All the pictures are of him bending down eating or drinking. How does he look when he walks? Or just stands normal? I onlt ask because I have seen my puppy's, who is almost 5 months old, legs do that while bending down to eat, but he stands and walks just fine.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Heres a thread on cow hock exercises. You can also do a search above. From what ive read many dogs out grow it. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/145773-exercises-strengthen-cowhocked-dog.html


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

This is the age when this is the most prominent, their ligaments are like spaghetti at this age when they are growing so fast. It may correct with age or he may always turn in a little, swimming can help with this but no guarantees. It has nothing to do with the conformation of the hip joints no matter what anyone may tell you so don't let people freak you out telling you he's going to be or is dysplastic or have knee problems. Let him grow up and then see how he looks. It's not recommended to do any hip x-rays prior to one year of age. This is also the age when growing pains (Panosteitis) can show up, lowering the protein in the food will help to correct this as well.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

trcy said:


> All the pictures are of him bending down eating or drinking. How does he look when he walks? Or just stands normal? I onlt ask because I have seen my puppy's, who is almost 5 months old, legs do that while bending down to eat, but he stands and walks just fine.


Hes drinking here but he walks with his legs together like this too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll try lowering the protein in his food and see if he'll take to swimming. Infact I think your German Shepherd Zamp is his grandpa.
Thank you for the info!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Only lower the protein if he is limping, having growing pains. He should be eating a Large Breed puppy food, formulated for large breeds. 

Zamp could be his grandpa, although he doesn't have very many grandkids yet, could be you are thinking of Zamp vom Thermodos.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

WestCoastGSD said:


> Only lower the protein if he is limping, having growing pains. He should be eating a Large Breed puppy food, formulated for large breeds.
> 
> Zamp could be his grandpa, although he doesn't have very many grandkids yet, could be you are thinking of Zamp vom Thermodos.


I was feeding him raw but I have Lloyal puppy food so I'll start feeding him only that for now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs and all of my dogs have done well.



WestCoastGSD said:


> Only lower the protein if he is limping, having growing pains.
> 
> >>>>> He should be eating a Large Breed puppy food, formulated for large breeds. <<<<<
> 
> Zamp could be his grandpa, although he doesn't have very many grandkids yet, could be you are thinking of Zamp vom Thermodos.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

aurybq said:


> I was feeding him raw but I have Lloyal puppy food so I'll start feeding him only that for now
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


IMHO I would stay with the raw. Prey model raw is ideal for your pup. The high protein thing is pretty much a myth unless the dog has kidney or certain other health issues. If your pup is otherwise healthy I wouldn't go off raw for cow hock legs.
I'm sure others with more experience will chime in.


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Stay with the raw if you are educated on how to feed a balanced raw diet to a puppy. The protein thing is not a myth, I've known of many dogs dealing with Panosteitis that it disappeared within days of lowering the protein levels. Call it a myth if you want, but it's not, works the same way with horses too. Puppies growth is not something to mess around with. I recommend if you want to feed raw that you are well educated on how to balance the diet or feed a raw food pre made and balanced for you like the Common Sense Brand of food created by Bullinger German Shepherds. Well known and respected throughout the world for their dogs, she has created a balanced raw diet suitable for puppies. 
Also I was only saying to lower the protein if she was also dealing with Panosteitis or if it were to start because he is at the common age for it to show up, I did not say to lower the protein for the cow hocks and loose ligamentation of the dog.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok, I just misunderstood. In this case then I will stick to feeding him raw. Thank you for all your helpful information though. I appreciate it greatly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

aurybq

Good advice from WestCoastGSD. An imbalance in the puppy's diet can be associated with pano, but is very unlikely to contribute to cow-hocks and loose ligamentation. The latter appear to be hereditary.

Interesting that you mention "Zamp". Is it "Zamp vom Thermodos"? Another recent post, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/357193-banes-gait-weird.html, shows concern about a puppy heavily line-bred on "Zamp vom Thermodos". There are some good videos in the thread, particularly Bane Video 1 - Video Dailymotion which shows a degree of "hock-walking" as well as the other issues.

By comparison, my puppy had a very noticeable but more straight-forward case of cow-hocks. She was always very agile. At twenty months, her cow-hocks are still there.

I think that in "Bane"'s case, and perhaps yours, it's a little more than simply cow-hocks.

To quote another poster something that I also believe:
"Zamp has also produced progeny that is at the top limits in size for the breed. He has also produced progeny that are at the limit of acceptable hind angulation, which has become apparent with progeny not having hocks that are firm enough."
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showing-conformation/167864-what-sire-known.html

And the crowd of SV sycophants just love it.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

honeysdad said:


> aurybq
> 
> Good advice from WestCoastGSD. An imbalance in the puppy's diet can be associated with pano, but is very unlikely to contribute to cow-hocks and loose ligamentation. The latter appear to be hereditary.
> 
> ...


No, its not Zamp vom Thermodos

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

aurybq said:


> No, its not Zamp vom Thermodos
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the information.


----------

